# oy-lyhenteen sijoittaminen



## Gavril

Moi,

Mihin pitäisi sijoittaa "oy"-lyhenne yhtiön nimen suhteen -- eteen, jälkeen tai kumpaankin?

Tähän asti olin ajatellut, että "oy"-lyhenteen pitäisi tulla nimen jälkeen, kuten näkyy _WSOY_:n esimerkissä. Mutta esimerkissä _Oy Haka-Wood Ab_, lyhenne ilmestyy vastapäisellä asemalla.

Onko kyse siitä, että toiseen nimeen kuuluvat sekä suomen- että ruotsinkielinen yhtiö-lyhenteet ("oy" ja "Ab"), ja tällaisessa tapauksessa suomenkielisen lyhenteen pitäisi tulla nimen alussa, ja ruotsinkielisen lyhenteen pitäisi olla nimen lopussa? Tai, onko jokseenkin vapaa valinta, mihin lyhenteet sijoitetaan?

Kiitos!


(Sivukysymys: 
Jos en erehdy, kun puhutaan yhtiöstä jonka päämaja on Ruotsissa, sanaa "Aktiebolaget" lyhennetään "AB":ksi, eli molemmat kirjaimet ovat isoja. Kun taas kyseessä on ruotsinkielinen nimi Suomessa sijaitsevasta yhtiöstä, onko yleisempää käyttää lyhennettä "Ab", jossa vain ensimmäinen kirjain on iso?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril, alat olla paremmin perillä suomenkielisistä lyhenteistä kuin minä. Enpä tiedä onko mitään "oikeata" tai "väärää" tapaa sijoittaa lyhenteitä Oy ja Ab, mutta hyvin yleistä on, että Oy on firman nimen jäljessä ellei ruotsinkielistä lyhennettä käytetä.  Jos käytetään, Oy oli ainakin minun nuoruudessani yleensä ennen firman nimeä ja Ab sen jäljessä.  Ei ole tullut seurattua asiaa vuosikausiin.

Ab:n ja AB:n eroista en osaa sanoa mitään.  En ole suoraan sanottuna koskaan edes kiinnittänyt asiaan mitään huomiota.


----------



## etrade

Kyllä se on käytännössä täysin vapaa valinta, mutta jos on kyse osakeyhtiöstä niin se pitää näkyä nimessä. 
Yrityksen nimi voi olla Kauppa Oy, Kauppa Osakeyhtiö, Osakeyhtiö Kauppa, Oy Kauppa tai vastaavat ruotsinkielisenä.

Jos teet kirjoitusvirheen rekisteröidessä yritystä patentti- ja rekisterihallituseen niin se kirjoitus virhe näkyy sitten kaupparekisterissä. Esimerkiksi unohtaa käyttää isoa kirjainta tai käyttää väärää kirjainta, Kuppa Oy tai Oy kauppa Ab


----------



## Spongiformi

Hyvin kuuluisa esimerkki päinvastaisesta järjestyksestä on Ab Lukko Oy, eli Abloy.


----------



## Gavril

etrade said:


> Kyllä se on käytännössä täysin vapaa valinta, mutta jos on kyse osakeyhtiöstä niin se pitää näkyä nimessä.
> Yrityksen nimi voi olla Kauppa Oy, Kauppa Osakeyhtiö, Osakeyhtiö Kauppa, Oy Kauppa tai vastaavat ruotsinkielisenä.



Siitä muistuukin mieleeni, onko sinun kokemuksessasi yleisempää kirjoittaa "oy"-lyhenteen ensimmäinen kirjain suurakkosella ("Kauppa Oy")?

Jostakin syystä ajattelin, että lyhenteen molemmat kirjaimet pitäisi kirjoittaa pienaakkosilla ("Kauppa oy") ellei lyhenne tule nimen alussa ("Oy Kauppa"), mutta ehkä tämäkin on valinnanvaraista.


----------



## etrade

En osaa vastata kysymykseesi koska en ole kielitieteilijä ja en löytänyt mitään hyvää linkkiä googlesta.

Jos käy www.ytj.fi sivuilla ja käytääYTJ-tietopalvelu - Yrityshaku palvelua, niin yritysten nimet missä joku osa nimestä tai "oy" on kirjoitettu pienelllä alkukirjaimella ovat erikoisia . Tuolta löytyy myös vanhoja (ruotsinkielisiä) yrityksiä jotka on kirjoitettu kokonaan isoilla kirjaimilla.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Jostakin syystä ajattelin, että lyhenteen molemmat kirjaimet pitäisi kirjoittaa pienaakkosilla ("Kauppa oy") ellei lyhenne tule nimen alussa ("Oy Kauppa"), mutta ehkä tämäkin on valinnanvaraista.


Eiköhän kysymyksessä ole täysin muodin mukaan kulkeminen.  Ei taida olla mitään kielenhuollon sääntöjä asiasta.  Paljonhan kielessä "pitäisi"  -  esimerkiksi erisnimet "pitäisi" kirjoittaa isolla alkukirjaimella.  Tälläkin foorumilla on kuitenkin jäseniä, joiden nimet alkavat pienellä kirjaimella.  Muoti on jo kauan edellyttänyt niissä pientä alkukirjainta, ja sama trendi näkyy monien firmojenkin nimissä.  Helsingin puhelinyhdistyksen nimi on jo kauan ollut _elisa_, ei _Elisa_.  Huomiota tavoitellaan myös kirjoittamalla sanoja yhteen: _easyJet_.  Olen muuten lentänyt tuolla yhtiöllä, ja sen nimeksi olisi silloin paremmin sopinut _difficultJet_.


----------



## DrWatson

"Toiminimilaissa julkisen osakeyhtiön lyhenteeksi on vahvistettu oyj; laissa lyhenne on pisteettömänä ja pienin kirjaimin.                   Lyhennettä oyj käytetään samojen periaatteiden mukaisesti kuin lyhennettä oy. Lyhenne siis kirjoitetaan yleensä pienikirjaimisena ja pisteettömänä. Isokirjaiminen kirjoitusasu OYJ on mahdollinen, jos  yrityksen nimi on tapana kirjoittaa kokonaan suuraakkosin." Lähde: Kotimaisten kielten keskuksen suositus lyhenteiden kirjoitusasuista.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> "Toiminimilaissa julkisen osakeyhtiön lyhenteeksi on vahvistettu oyj; laissa lyhenne on pisteettömänä ja pienin kirjaimin.



Tarkoitetaanko sanalla "laissa", että virallisissa asiakirjoissa täytyy käyttää (pisteettömiä) pieniä kirjaimia?

Kun käyn esim. Abloy.fi-sivustossa, palkissa lukee "Ab Lukko Oy", eli itse yhtiöllä näyttää olevan tapa poiketa pienten kirjainten käytöstä. Mutta tämä sivusto ei tietenkään ole mahdollisimman virallinen yhteys.


----------

